# Overprotective parents and their unwillingness to let go



## starsandrocketsgrl12 (Nov 21, 2010)

My fiance just lost his job lately so we are having to move back into one of our families' homes because we can't afford to live on our own. We currently live together in an apartment in a different state than where we are from. We also are from two different hometowns that are two hours apart from one another, so our families are close. 

So my fiance is due to have a job interview with a company that is close to his hometown, so we have decided to move in with his parents until we know whether he gets the job or not. This isn't sitting well with my family right now. They are trying every way to get me to move back home WITHOUT him with me. We originally planned to move in with my family until this job interview came into the picture. Now we plan on staying with his parents until we know if he got the job. My mom questioned me about asking if she said anything wrong about us moving in with them. She also says all the time that I am welcome to move back home anytime. 

As much as I do want to see my family (I plan on doing so once I get settled in), I don't want to leave my fiance. He is going through a rough time right now and I believe that it is my duty to be there for him, both physically and mentally. He would do the same for me if I were in the same situation. I just feel like I am betraying my family at times too. I feel like I am at a constant tug-of-war between my parents and him. I feel like a bad child when I do end up putting him first. So, what should I do? I am tired of feeling like a horrible daughter. Thanks.


----------

